# Сайт > Главный раздел > Замечания, пожелания и предложения >  Новые разделы сайта.

## JAHolper

Форум это хорошо, да не все их любят. Будем расширяться.
В ближайших планах дождаться регистрации нового домена и сделать раздел новостей.
Хотелось бы узнать что нового вы желаете увидеть на сайте Жодино?
Может быть есть желание открытия собственного раздела на сайте?

Насчёт новостей. Планируется вордпрес. Если есть соображения - пишите.
Нужны будут люди для публикации новостей. Кому было бы интересно писать новости Жодино, Беларуси или любые другие?

----------


## Mouse

Идея хорошая, но надо бы больше информации  для размышлений: если про собственные разделы - сколько места будет(сервер не резиновый), в каком виде - блог, страничка и т.д.; какая политика будет проводится (долгосрочные планы), чтобы мыслить в реальных масштабах о будущих возможностях?

----------


## vova230

Для начала неплохо было бы закрепить разделы, а не сортировать периодически их расположение на форуме.

----------


## JAHolper

Места, в зависимости от задумки. Если что-то хорошее, то можно взять тариф получше. Но конечно не сервер с лёту. Хотя, в будущем всё возможно. 
В каком виде - чего только не вздумается. Главное в рамках разумного, учитывая то, что проект должен работать как часть сайта "Жодино". Т.е. это не порносайт какой-нибудь должен быть. =) 
Долгосрочные, а как же по-другому. Хотя мало ли что может случиться в будущем, никто не застрахован. 
Что касается условий нашего взаимодействия, то проект должен работать как функциональная часть сайта Жодино. (например как блоги.тут.бай на тут.бай) + В будущем предоставлять какое-то местечко для размещения рекламы.
А делать можете хоть блог. Не обязательно что-то супер-мега. Но если блог, то жителя Жодино или о Жодино, и не очередной мусоросборник, а что-то своё. Помощь, какую смогу, окажу. Так что думайте.



Разделы немного не очень рассортированы. Не будем менять больше. Ну разве что когда-нибудь когда руки дойдут полностью их переделать и разложить всё по полочкам.

----------


## Mouse

У меня такое предложение: создать тему типа курилки-флудилки. В ней отключить счетчик сообщений и проч., и у кого много слов, или надо пар спустить - отрываются в этой теме. 
Если не будет пользоваться успехом - просто удалить, так как ни на какие показатели статистики не будет влиять.
А если понраится пользователям, тогда ... посмотрим. Есть еще идея,  но надо обдумать.

----------


## JAHolper

Ну как бы вот оно: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

ещё такая идея, пришла в голову, но не знаю, стоит ли и будет ли пользоваться успехом: много сервисов предоставляют услуги по электронным дневникам. Может на нашем форуме появятся желающие рассказать о себе или своих делах...

Пы Сы:
или что-то типа "Стены", где все желающие(зарегистрированн  е) просто могут описать, например, свой день (если появится желание поделиться впечатлениями). Т.е. не заводить себе отдельную страницу, а "в общую кучу"

----------


## JAHolper

В общем за последние сутки было предпринято пару сотен попыток переезда на новый хостинг, но ничего не вышло. 

Движок был обновлён до последней версии. 

Появились дневники, в которых все могут изливать свои мысли и новостной раздел, который пока могу заполнять только я, но времени на это совсем нет.

Есть несколько мыслей по поводу того чтобы прикрутить к сайту двиг, на котором работает Всети. А в целом форум с вероятностью 80% продолжит работу в данном виде с возобновлением и развитием функционала.

----------


## JAHolper

Возвращаясь к нашим баранам. =)
Хотелось попробовать прикрутить к сайту движок, на котором работает "Всети", но сейчас начал задумываться, будет ли от этого какой-то толк. Есть ли в нём что полезное? Мороки с ним не мало. Подскажите стоит ли вообще пытаться?

----------

